# I got nissan forums a coupon code for 20% off of edead



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

coupon code - NSSANB
20% off of all edead products from elemental designs

http://www.edesignaudio.com/forum_discount.php

sticky maybe?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i guess no one cares...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what the hell is that...


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Its sound deadening. From what I hear they make some pretty high end stuff and lots of people like it. Especially the nonpresence of that tar smell. I think they sell it by the square foot and by the roll. They also have the deadening you paint on. If I were yall..I would hit that up.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Biscuit said:


> Its sound deadening. From what I hear they make some pretty high end stuff and lots of people like it. Especially the nonpresence of that tar smell. I think they sell it by the square foot and by the roll. They also have the deadening you paint on. If I were yall..I would hit that up.



haha, alrite....i didnt feel like clicking the link.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

http://edesignaudio.com/category.php?type=damp

elemental design's sound deadening. pretty good for its price and now its 20% cheaper.

the code is good for v1, v1 s.e., and v3


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Damn I wish I had the money, I would buy a 60 foot roll of that mess!


----------



## tlxsess (Oct 2, 2004)

elemental designs is good stuff from what i hear. My girlfriends brother put that stuff in his accord the other day and it works great....along w/ all the other stuff he got from elemental.... a bit of a pain in the butt to install tho.....so many little pieces you have to cut and paste into your door frame ect..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

doesnt nf crew have a 40 % discount at www.secondskinaudio.com ?


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

im thinking of getting either that blue [aint on stuff of just getting some sound deadning "spray on under coating" (for cars). in my new b13 i want to get all the wheel wells, trunk floor, under rear seat, possibly the fire wall if im bored enough to take the carpet down. do you think the undercoat would smell like tar? and if the carpet gets real bad im going to use something like in on the floor (nothin better than having a friend spill their coke all over the floor and being able to laugh about it! lol)


LIUSPEED said:


> doesnt nf crew have a 40 % discount at www.secondskinaudio.com ?


40% good lord! thats a huge savings, you sure its that high?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think so... cuz that how much i got it for before their move to a bigger place.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> doesnt nf crew have a 40 % discount at www.secondskinaudio.com ?


i emailed the guy at secondskin...forgot his name...he didnt answer me, so i dunno about the discount

second skin is awesome stuff, but its expensive...so for people without the high budget, they can get 20% off of edead


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Like I said, I hear eDead doesnt smell like tar that much. Its a pretty good bang for the buck. I think www.caraudio.com is having a secondskin group buy. I dont know how much is knocked off the price though.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> coupon code - NSSANB
> 20% off of all edead products from elemental designs
> 
> http://www.edesignaudio.com/forum_discount.php
> ...


update - elemental design's is now extending their forum discount to include their components and their 2 and 4 channel amps

eDead - 20% off at any time. (Valid for v1, v1SE, v3) 
NINe.2 - $40.00 off at any time. (Valid NINe.2 only, not valid for packages ) 
NINe.4 - $50.00 off at any time. (Valid NINe.4 only, not valid for packages ) 
eDi 6000s System - $25.00 off at any time. (Valid 6000s only, not valid for packages ) 
eDi 6500s System - $25.00 off at any time. (Valid 6500s only, not valid for packages ) 

also the coupon code is no longer NSSANB...click on the link above to get the updated coupon codes...


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Hmm, not a fond believer in anything eD sells. But thats my opinion.

Mclaren F1, since you live in Vegas, you should get Resonant Engineering equipment in your ride, they are local.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

damnit i just bought the 6000s... think they can credit me $25?

grr i just had to read that post


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> Hmm, not a fond believer in anything eD sells. But thats my opinion.
> 
> Mclaren F1, since you live in Vegas, you should get Resonant Engineering equipment in your ride, they are local.


no offence sir, but no one asked for opinions on eD, this is an informative thread

and i have heard horible things about resonant engineering also...


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

edead is high grade peel n seal.... in other words its not worth sh*t, if u live in the south or where it gets 90 deg's in the summer it stinks then and melts all over anything u had it on. 

the guy at second skins name is anthony or "ant" and he is a great guy, i sell second skin localy and its far better than any other product i have ever tested (dynamat, dynamat extreme, roadkill-a close second, fatmat, ect.) 

anyone in the central arkansas area wanting to check out second skin let me know


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

UnKnOwN @uDiO said:


> edead is high grade peel n seal.... in other words its not worth sh*t, if u live in the south or where it gets 90 deg's in the summer it stinks then and melts all over anything u had it on.
> 
> the guy at second skins name is anthony or "ant" and he is a great guy, i sell second skin localy and its far better than any other product i have ever tested (dynamat, dynamat extreme, roadkill-a close second, fatmat, ect.)
> 
> anyone in the central arkansas area wanting to check out second skin let me know


for your information...there are LOTS of people that have used edead and they say its great...so for that reason alone, the whole "its not worth shit" comment, gets thrown out the door

im not saying that second skin isnt the best...but im not going to deal with a company i cant get ahold of...and i dont have the budget for it...and they are lots of people in the same boat as me...


besides...the coupon code doesnt just work on edead anymore...so read the whole damn thread...

we get discounts on their components and their amps...


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> for your information...there are LOTS of people that have used edead and they say its great...so for that reason alone, the whole "its not worth shit" comment, gets thrown out the door
> 
> im not saying that second skin isnt the best...but im not going to deal with a company i cant get ahold of...and i dont have the budget for it...and they are lots of people in the same boat as me...
> 
> ...


why dont u back off and not try to start a flame war... i did read the whole thread and getting 20 % off a nine.2 is an awesome deal, i wish it included the edead liquid, its great for doing doors, nice and thick and coats well... as for there regular mat, i personaly have had horrible experiances with it, and i was just warning everyone that it will get hot, melt, and goo all over everything it can touch. and as for SS, they make great high end products, but not everyone can afford it, thats total cool, but fat mat is as cheap as edead and is a better deadener. do some research and find out that edead is far from one of the top deadeners out there, there is better product to be had for the money, much like RE vs. JL! 

enough ranting, quit b*tching and go drive!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

This isn't a thread about what is good and what is not...

He just said here's 20% off. Make another thread if you want to compare shit.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

asleepz said:


> This isn't a thread about what is good and what is not...
> 
> He just said here's 20% off. Make another thread if you want to compare shit.


why waste space on the forum with another thread when a general warning of bad experiances can be expressed in this thread?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

BECAUSE THAT IS NOT WHAT THIS THREAD IS MADE FOR! IT'S MADE FOR TELLING PEOPLE HOW SOMEONE SAVED THEM 20% ON A PRODUCT THEY MAY BUY!

And if they do buy it hopefully they will see the other thread you will put this in and do their research. Now quit jacking his thread with all your useless BS and make your own.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

useless BS.... interesting.... never the less the point has been made, now go buy ya some edead with ur 20% discount.... take the money you saved and buy some charm... :loser:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You'll be banned soon with these type of outbursts and thread jacking. Don't worry, you won't have to tell us much longer.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> i guess no one cares...


I haven't heard of them before dude... If you listed a few reasons why they're SPECIAL maybe I'd look at their deals. Their prices are not that great either not even with the 20 % off. I'm guessing you're not a vendor.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

asleepz said:


> BECAUSE THAT IS NOT WHAT THIS THREAD IS MADE FOR! IT'S MADE FOR TELLING PEOPLE HOW SOMEONE SAVED THEM 20% ON A PRODUCT THEY MAY BUY!


exactly...im not saying that elemental designs is the best nor am i forcing anything upon anyone...

the whole point of the thread is this:

if in your research (and i hope everyone does alot of research before they buy anything for their car) you find that elemental designs is what you want to buy...here is a way to save money...

thats it...thats all i wanted this thread to mean. i didnt want it to turn into a brand war.

but anyway...for every brand out there there is always a good and bad side.

ive heard fatmat sucks and it smells like tar...ive heard the resonant engineering subs suck...ive read threads about jl audio sucks...ive also read threads about how all of the above brands kick ass...

its up to whoever is doing the research to separate the bs from reality...and IF research travels lead you to elemental design products...HERE IS A WAY FOR YOU TO SAVE MONEY...


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> exactly...im not saying that elemental designs is the best nor am i forcing anything upon anyone...
> 
> the whole point of the thread is this:
> 
> ...


point taken, mouth shut... apoligies to the forum for jacking thread... just tring to voice my opinion, next time ill start a new thread and just leave a link to my opinion thread!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Thank you very much, things opperate so much easier with 100% cooperation

That wasn't so hard was it


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Thank you very much, things opperate so much easier with 100% cooperation
> 
> That wasn't so hard was it


it was like pulling teeth!  there is much less control on the forums ive been on b/4, so i just went with the flow, this river, however, flows the opisite direction!


----------

